# I'm a Cookie MotherF***er!



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

There are so many "blown away" threads and "humbled" and "I got spanked by Raney" threads that I needed a catchy title to get people to click on this thread of appreciation. Ok now that I have your attention 

Everyone is aware of the XXX Fire of 06 (as I'm now calling it). If you read through the threads you'll see the AMAZING level of family and generosity shown to both my wife and I during that hard time. But that's all in the past and we're doing so much better. Well shortly after the initial couple of bombing runs on Echo and I, a group of FOG's got together and conspired in secret to do a "SECRET XXX Box Pass" where they would send a HUGE bomb to me after the pass. Well they delivered this amazing nuclear ordinance to me during the SoCal VII HERF. I was freakin' floored.

I mean I was truly touched by what these guys had done on top of everything else that had already been done. I was actually a little bit choked up. You can see pictures of it here if you haven't seen them yet. Mo makes the announcement. The pics of this span 2 pages... just FYI.

Anyway it was truly amazing and so many awesome BOTL's helped out in this secret endeavor. The Pass was spearheaded by my good bud Brent (ComicBookFreak) and the idea was formed into a reality with the help of Mo, Greg(NCRadioMan), Tom(IceHog), Barry(theVic), Greg(IHT), and Kelly(Poker). So in secret these guys recruited FOG's far and wide to help with this. I had no clue that this was being done and this was probably the most covert pass ever held on CS.. it was amazing.

Poker even opened up the Patio (which had been closed mind you) to hold a special Secret XXX Box Pass Mini HERF. Thanx Kelly, that meant a lot to me.

A HUGE thanx to all who helped out and donated and participated in this bombing run on an undeserving little Nymphomaniac like me:
ComicBookFreak
MoTheMan
NCRadioMan
IceHog3
BarrytheVic
Poker
IHT
DaKlugs
Drill
DonWeb
Hollywood
Coppertop
RPB67
Horrorview
TideRoll
NinjaVanish
SvilleKid
Dadof3illinois
carbonbased_al
GabeDog
ZemekOne

So now all of you can help out even more and HIT THESE MF'ers RingGauge FOR ME!!!!!!!!

Thank you, you've all done so much to help out and I am truly humbled and grateful for your generosity.

Always a grateful member of the CS Family,
Dustin
XXX


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG guys, helping Dustin out the way all of CS did is just awesome.



Dustin your a good guy and a great BOTL so sit back and enjoy bro.  And glad things are working out for ya bro.



Oh and Dustin,

Check out my sig  


Shawn


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I am glad you enjoyed it, Dustin. It worked out just perfectly for the SoCal 7 event! I was glad you could recieve it there. I wish I could have been there. Did I see a tear in your eye. I didn't think the XXX man had tears.

I hope you enjoy the smokes. I know there were some very nice smokes put in there by this crew of people.

I also would like to thanks everyone who helped me get this started. Thanks to Mo, who was "the Man" with your help and advice, and all the work you did out in SoCal with the pass. Thanks to icehog3 and NCRM for all the help and ideas for getting this off the ground. Thanks to Poker for the patio and his help. Thanks to Barry for gathering the box up after the SoCal crew did there thing and then shipping it. Thanks to all the FOG's that took part in this pass to help out one great BOTL. But most of all thanks to ALL of the people who participated in this pass. It couldn't have happened without each and every one of you!! 

Dustin, I am glad you liked the smokes and hope they bring you hours of pleasure.

Enjoy,
Brent-CBF:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Saw the pic, hey quit putting your fingerprints on my cigars.  Gifts? I thought we were just sending you cigars to look at. WTF? 

 Glad we could help and thankful you guys are back on your feet.

Brent is the man who deserves the kudos for the 1000 PM's he must have sent to make this happen.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just wanted to say that i had nothing to do with this at all, unfortunately... all i did was kept my mouth shut, as i knew what was going on.

so, again, i'm getting credit when i should not be. the guys who donated and the guy who started it should get all the credit.

(i just took photos of them giving him the box - which ain't nuthin special on my part)


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks like everybody wanted a picture in front of "THE CLOSET" and I can't blame em one bit:dr looks the herf of herfs...Dave


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Great pics! Definataly a fun pass and I'm glad to have been a part of it. Enjoy each and every stick in there, Dustin. 



Brent did send alot of pm's.:r 

:ms NCRM


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't even know if my crap got there in time. I sent it to your P.O. Box! LOL. I was too late to get it in the box... :tg 

Congrats you perverted bastage! You deserve it


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great Job Brent, and all the Great Gorillas who participated 

And CONGRATS Dustin! Hope you smoke them all with a good roof over your heads, and lots of good thoughts of CS!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Dustin and WTG guys!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanx everybody, feels good to know how much this place really IS family. I know it, and it definitely shows.

Yes Brent, the X Man does shed a tear now and then:
1)When his house burns and all his cigars go POOF
2)When his good buds rally around him and get him up and running again
3)When Danzig announced he wasn't touring anymore
4)When Jenna Jameson retires from ****

Then and only then will I shed a tear :r

Seriously, thanx everybody!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Definately a great job Brent !

Both you and Dustin are an asset to this community and the people around you.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

kudos to all you guys, and especially CBF, for the secret coordination.


congrats, lasc!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I saw the picks and it was a fitting end to one of the best passes I've been involved with. Brent you did one hell of a great job with this and deserves all the credit!!!

This pass was for all that you bring to CS Dustin. I was just lucky enough to have been involved.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

dadof3illinois said:


> I saw the picks and it was a fitting end to one of the best passes I've been involved with. Brent you did one hell of a great job with this and deserves all the credit!!!
> 
> This pass was for all that you bring to CS Dustin. I was just lucky enough to have been involved.


Dude, for everything that we've been through since both of our newbish days on CS started... thanx for this Jerry, it was definitely appreciated. I still remember the tease a newbie thread :r

BTW, the monthly thing might be starting back up again soon


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I still remember the tease a newbie thread :r
> 
> BTW, the monthly thing might be starting back up again soon


now i'm shedding a tear. you two are all grown up to be big boys... i'm so proud... i think i have "empty nest syndrome".


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> now i'm shedding a tear. you two are all grown up to be big boys... i'm so proud... i think i have "empty nest syndrome".


Thanx Pops, btw, can I borrow the keys to the car tonight??? I've got a hot date

LOL


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx Pops, btw, can I borrow the keys to the car tonight??? I've got a hot date
> 
> LOL


As long as you clean up the "mess" in the back seat.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pnoon said:


> As long as you clean up the "mess" in the back seat.


i've got a standard cab pickup, he can "mess" the "back" any time he wants... if he can deal with the "mulch chips" stickin in his ass/knees.

yes, i had to look up that topic from long ago. fond memories.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Dude, for everything that we've been through since both of our newbish days on CS started... thanx for this Jerry, it was definitely appreciated. I still remember the tease a newbie thread :r
> 
> * BTW, the monthly thing might be starting back up again soon *


Do your wives know about this "monthly thing"?? :r

In all seriousness, that's good news!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Do your wives know about this "monthly thing"?? :r
> 
> In all seriousness, that's good news!


Does your "friend" know about our monthly thing??? Would she like to join our monthly thing? :r

Seriously, life is good for us thanx in VERY large part to everyone here at CS. Its been a whirlwind experience but my family here at CS has kept us on track! Yay for family!

Man we don't even think about the fire anymore because things are so good, and it was just a few months ago. You guys rock!

XXX


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Does your "friend" know about our monthly thing??? *NO.*
> 
> Would she like to join our monthly thing? :r
> *Maybe....*


Never know 'til ya ask....


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Saw the pic, hey quit putting your fingerprints on my cigars.  Gifts? I thought we were just sending you cigars to look at. WTF?
> 
> Glad we could help and thankful you guys are back on your feet.
> 
> Brent is the man who deserves the kudos for the 1000 PM's he must have sent to make this happen.


:tpd: by the way klugs is the most quiet guy in the word in person either that or jess scared the speach out of him at socal


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> :tpd: by the way klugs is the most quiet guy in the word in person either that or jess scared the speach out of him at socal


Jess? Was he the loud, drunk, fat guy? :r

After my 100th Diet mountain dew I think my vocal chords were vibrating to some alien rhythm. If Dustin had named the herf would have been ... 2 days of Jenna. (Too freakin hot)


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> I am glad you enjoyed it, Dustin. It worked out just perfectly for the SoCal 7 event! I was glad you could recieve it there. I wish I could have been there. Did I see a tear in your eye. I didn't think the XXX man had tears.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the smokes. I know there were some very nice smokes put in there by this crew of people.
> 
> ...


Thanks to Brent for allowing Ninja Vanish, RollTide and myself into the pass. We appreciate the amount of time it took to keep updating all of us on the pass by private messeges!!

Dustin: Enjoy the smokes, big guy; BUT remember, while you are smoking them, that my hands have been all over several ot those sticks, :fuso you might want to wash them well or sanitize them with FIRE before use (Fire method is best when done incrementally, from the foot to near the cap, not the way your previous stash was sanitized)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Dave, that would have been a great name for the HERF........ :r 
Too funny!

Thanx Kid, I appreciate it. Although if you hadn't noticed by now I'm one nasty SOB so the fact that your little "germs" are on the cigars don't concern me... call me when you get some real diseases... like syphillis.... be a man.. get gonorhea 


:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx Kid, I appreciate it. Although if you hadn't noticed by now I'm one nasty SOB so the fact that your little "germs" are on the cigars don't concern me... call me when you get some real diseases... like syphillis.... be a man.. get gonorhea
> 
> :r


Gives new meaning to Pay It Forward.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats Big XXX!!

Very glad to see you guys are back up on your feet. Was a pleasure to just add to the true appreciation of the things you bring to the CS family!

Won't see you in Vegas, but one day .....:w !


Thanks Brent for inviting me in on this great jesture!!


----------

